# Other fancies?



## kellyt

I know some of the well known names in mice are involved in other animal fancies but I wondered who else is part of other fancies or have come from other fancies and if you have left one fancy for another were there particular reasons?

I also have guinea pigs that I have shown previously but currently don't and am a show secretary which I prefer to actually showing. I am contemplating leaving the cavy fancy completely as over the years I have become so fed up of the bitching and judgemental attitude that is so common. I also find such a lack of support for each other in comparison to mice.


----------



## Shadowrunner

That's the exact reason why I left my previous fancy, finches.
I've never had pigs before so I don't know how bad it is , but I was sabotaged by another breeder when I started winning more than her 
that's why when I found mice, I dropped the birds in a heartbeat. I love how supportive mouse people are. <3


----------



## Alex

I used to breed exhibition:
pigeons: fantails; rollers and archangels.
rabbits: netherland dwarf; rex; black tans
dogs: whippets

Then I got a job, moved to a city, live in an apartment and have no space for ANYTHING! I think i've been miserable for years because of it!


----------



## windyhill

I breed homing pigeons.
I breed rabbits and chickens on a small scale, but dont show them.

I used to breed rats (up until this year)


----------



## SarahC

I've taken up rabbits but only because I kept seeing them at shows and the attraction grew over they years.I've done some dog showing,not for me though,I can't cope with the emotional and moral obligation of breeding dogs.The mouse fancy I have found generally to be friendly and helpful.I like the people and the mice.The internet and specifically face book has opened up a bitching side though and I've opted out of that part of the fancy,awful.I noticed that rabbit and g.pig pages were the same and I don't want to be part and parcel of that :shock:


----------



## Shadowrunner

Facebook tends to bring out the worst in people in general it seems. (example being posted pictures of miscarried babies and funerals)

There are pockets of loud and pushy mouse people, but it seems that the majority of us like our mice, and tend to not worry about trivial things.


----------



## SarahC

Shadowrunner said:


> it seems that the majority of us like our mice, and tend to not worry about trivial things.


that's dead right although I quite like the mental image of the loud pushy mice people.


----------



## kellyt

I dont mind loud and pushy I know people like that in the cavy fancy and you know where you stand with them. What I dont like is downright nastiness. I was used by someone well known in the fancy I imported stock for them to start back with a breed and they then turned on me and have manipulated things so that I'm not taken seriously despite putting in serious time money and effort and being at emotional breaking point as a result. So understandably the shine has gone.


----------



## SarahY

I left the rat fancy and came to mice. Their ethics didn't agree with mine and I felt very guilty for euthanising a rat instead of paying a vast sum of money for treatment, stuff like that. I found the online rat community to be extremely harsh and judgmental with a heavy emphasis on animals as pets rather than exhibition stock. The mouse fancy is so different, it's perfect for me. I'm so happy in this hobby.


----------



## SarahC

I took this picture and I hope the person featured doesn't mind me sharing.This to me IS the mouse fancy,I look at that kind face always willing to take time to help,chat on the phone,share knowledge and advice.I look at that image and it reminds me to not get involved with the bitching and harping that is an online spin off,to keep the toe I dipped in out and all will be rosy in the mouse shed


----------



## Benjamin

I breed and exhibit pure beed poultry, Appenzeller Spitzhaubens being my main breed which we have just set up a society for. The poultry world can be terrible for back biting and jealousy - the politics is unbelievable in a "hobby". I love my birds and keep breeding to standard, but I only venture to the national shows at the end of the year - I can't stand the large scale show circuit.

I've had pet mice ever since I was a small child and a few year ago dipped my toe into exhibition mice and loved it - everyone I spoke to and met was supportive without question, it was a total joy. I had to cut short my time with exhibiton mice due to a house move, but I'm now in a position to start again and I'm itching to get started.

I think other hobbies could learn a thing or two from the mouse fancy.


----------



## Pamplemousse

SarahC that pic is wonderful


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

A very long time ago I walked into Mr Smiley faces shed, full of self black Mice. It was about 35 years ago. We have been friends ever since, that smile has never faltered. Our Friends over the Water may not of seen the videos on U - Tube " Jack Hartley -Mouseman of Britain ". I have stood in that shed, alongside the Mousing Legend going through those very same boxes. Along with others I was heavily influenced by these greats of the Fancy. In my time I have not once witnessed any thing other than good natured rivalry and banter. There is no money involved in the Mouse Fancy whatsoever. In other fancies that I have been involved in Cavies and Rabbits, there is an element of money involved and this leads to lots of things which are very alien to the Mouse Fancy. The attraction of the Mouse Fancy to me is the genuine people within it. The fact is with mice, it doesn't matter who you are, what you do for a living,where you live or how much money you have, if your no good as a fancier the Mice will show it very quickly. That smile seen on that Gentlemans face is a reflection of all that I have said. I am qualified to say,there is no other fancy with a aura of tradition and respect like it. The mice themselves see to that.


----------



## Pamplemousse

SarahC said:


> The internet and specifically face book has opened up a bitching side though and I've opted out of that part of the fancy,awful.I noticed that rabbit and g.pig pages were the same and I don't want to be part and parcel of that :shock:


You made me curious and nosey...Now I've had the misfortune of reading posts from a few other mouse-related sites. Oh dear is all I can say. Doesn't seem like the people in question are interested in mice as an exhibition animal or in bettering the species...more interested in scoring points on the internet. I'm glad I came here first! I'm really new but already I would consider dedicated, friendly and knowledgeable people like you part of the fancy over people who just want to cause trouble.


----------



## love2read

I've been breeding sugar gliders for about 5 years. The online community for gliders is AWFUL. There are a few really great people, but the mean ones who troll around looking for things to hate you for make it not worth it to be very involved with sugar glider forums. :/

As for mice, you guys are AWESOME! When newbies make screwups you guys are here to help rather then judge and no question is a stupid question.


----------



## Shadowrunner

Empathy I think. We have all been there or at least in a similar situation at some point.

I think the issue of money is key.
My finches were worth 125$ each for common colors.
It makes sense in retrospect.
Winners would easily be worth 600$ each as breeding stock.
Studding was a huge market.
I was in it for the birds so I rarely sold or studded mine.
But I can see why someone would want me out of the ring.


----------



## MojoMouse

I envy the mouse community in the UK for it's long tradition with the mouse fancy. We don't have that in Aus - the fancy and the clubs are relatively new. New doesn't mean tolerant though - when I started line breeding and inbreeding 3 - 4 years ago in an attempt to pursue serious breeding goals I was hounded and trolled. It was considered unethical. Thankfully it didn't take long for this to change when I referred to the resources I had been using as research into breeding prior to starting. Now its accepted practice.

There's an active club in another state here that would reject most of the serious breeders (even members of the NMC!) if they moved to Aus and applied to join. They don't accept culling, even if the culled animals are used as food for other animals (in nature's way). You guys would get a rejection letter, politely saying that "your type" was not welcome in the club! :lol: Like, the UK mouse tradition is unethical.  I don't cull (yet) but I'm in no way opposed to it if done correctly, and I'm sure I will in the future as my breeding program progresses. I'm expecting a LOT of hostility and criticism when this time comes, because I see no reason to hide any of my mousery practices.

So not all mouse communities are tolerant. Egos and (non-constructive) control issues can be a problem. It's human nature, unfortunately, and sometimes the few spoil it for the many. This being said, there a a few excellent breeders here who are supportive and friendly. They're the ones who stand out as they are serious in their breeding, genuinely love the fancy, they generously share their knowledge and are welcoming to new people.

I'm not part of any other fancy - mice are my passion, but the stories I've heard about some (cats, cavies, some birds) are truely scary and not for the faint hearted! I'd rather inject vegemite into my eyeballs than voluntarily be involved with a club like that! :shock: Hobbies are meant to be enjoyable!


----------



## littlelovesmousery

We show horses. I have never met a more cut throat community than the horse community. People can not only be mean, but downright cruel to each other.

We very begrudgingly show one of our fillies in AQHA shows because we are trying to get points on her so she's worth more when we sell her. It's tough to place when you are competing against people who easily drop $10,000 per year just on showing and think nothing of it(on the LOCAL circuit, start talking regional & national...forget it)

We do compete quite a bit more in the smaller stock horse shows where horses are judged on their performance more so than how well they can drag their nose in the dirt. We do sorting & cutting classes, team penning and occasionally roping. We do a LOT of fun shows where the points don't really matter, at the end of the year they give out awards but it's nothing fancy. There we do speed events like barrels, keyhole, poles, etc. My thoroughbred & I compete in some dressage, small show jumping & we LOVE doing competitive trail riding.

I can't wait to start showing mice. It'd be nice to be able to show something that doesn't take 6 hours to groom before a show... lol


----------



## Seafolly

Good god. There's a reason I never pursued riding, haha. My aunt (former Olympic dressage rider, currently a judge) made the crazy pretty clear. That said I love a good cattle drive in the mountains.

I left the rat fancy. There are no breeders in Canada that I know of. That is, breeders who have respect. But rats are in surplus and Canada seems more of a rescue based country rather than breeding. The online community started out well enough and I got along with them pretty well, staying out of the drama, until about 2009. The "rescues" were getting too hypocritical and intense. New people were guilty until proven innocent. Not to mention the average admin had something like 40+ rats. That's a lot of cages. Anyway, no more. It really influenced how I felt about rats in general with the nasty associations and now as of March I have none for the first time in 12 years.

Also, I really am interested in breeding. I didn't feel right breeding rats because of how many needs homes in my province. But pet mice are awfully rare. Not to mention I could observe forums other than...a certain one...and realized the community was long standing and still got along. It was a good fit.


----------



## thewesterngate

I've never been a huge part of any fancy, but I seem to have ADD when it comes to hobbies (and so I'm on a few too many forums). I am literally interested in and often research EVERYTHING: true spiders and tarantulas, freshwater fish, etc. The problem arises when life interrupts my attempts to start something. For example, I bred bettas a couple times and then ended up in and out of the hospital for two solid years--it ruined my ability to focus on things and my tanks just wasted away.
I loved my planted tanks and enjoyed that for a while, and would start another in a heartbeat if I had the funds. But I'm obsessed with reptiles and amphibians and genuinely want to become a big part of the crested gecko world. Cresteds were only recently rediscovered in 1994 so there are miles to go there. 

That said, I have a huge amount of respect for anyone in any given fancy, it fascinates me how people are able to find one thing they absolutely LOVE. Even down to those who keep colonies of wasps! My only problem in forums (not this one) is that I feel nigh invisible when I try to post and make friends. Any one else feel like a thread killer at times?


----------



## Cordane

Here in New Zealand, there are no shows for Mice or Rats. The main shows for small animals are for Rabbits and Guinea Pigs. The Rabbit and Cavy Club in Northland have started to have some shows in my town and they are trying to get more people with mice and rats interested which I think is exciting. We don't have show type mice here, they are all pets.

I use to breed mini-lop rabbits but over time I just started to get to many and I couldnt manage since I was also a student and a cattle stud owner.
The fancy I have right now other than mice, Scottish Highland Cattle. I breed them, halter and walk train them and show them at all the local shows. Show season for us is from November to February-March. We attend 1 or 2 every month and its a long process getting ready.
Hours of Shampooing cows!
You'd never think that with cows, people could get bitchy, but they do. There are 3 Societies for Highlands and two of them don't get along. I'm in one society and if we go to a show, the other society won't show up, or they will ignore us completely. Its ridiculous.


----------



## littlelovesmousery

Cordane do you guys have the same kind of problems with dishonest show people? Out here it is NOT uncommon to dope cattle with tranquilizers before shows(specifically ones that don't bloodtest), give steroids, etc. All sorts of unethical behavior. My son is 5 months old now, but we plan on letting him start showing his first bucket calf when he's 3 and I'm really not looking forward to getting into all the drama that goes with it.


----------



## Cordane

littlelovesmousery said:


> Cordane do you guys have the same kind of problems with dishonest show people? Out here it is NOT uncommon to dope cattle with tranquilizers before shows(specifically ones that don't bloodtest), give steroids, etc. All sorts of unethical behavior. My son is 5 months old now, but we plan on letting him start showing his first bucket calf when he's 3 and I'm really not looking forward to getting into all the drama that goes with it.


You're cattle get tested before shows? The only tests we have to do is for Tb and make sure we have a current tb form.
Most young people start out at the school agricultural day with bobby calves that were hand reared and go from there.


----------



## littlelovesmousery

Cordane said:


> You're cattle get tested before shows? The only tests we have to do is for Tb and make sure we have a current tb form.
> Most young people start out at the school agricultural day with bobby calves that were hand reared and go from there.


They only test at the bigger shows that have a lot of cattle & even then only if they suspect doping. All animals have to be vet checked at the show registration but that's pretty much just glancing over them and checking for obvious signs of illness. What is a bobby calf? Is that the same as a bull calf?


----------



## Cordane

We don't even get vet checked. You fill out a form saying what animal you are bringing (name, breed, age, tag number), send that with the fee to the people in charge, then you show up and walk around a ring, after you've been judged, you just hang out at the show for the day. That's it.
Bobby calves are 4 day old bull calves. Usually by the show they steer them though.


----------



## Jack Garcia

I breed and show only mice.


----------

